# Bleeding????



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I just brought my new LaMancha doe home today and she has blood on her back side. Not to much but some on the bottom side of her tail and around her vagina and butt. She was bred in March. Is this what happens when a doe aborts a pregnancy??? Any ideas what it might be? This is my first year with goats and I am just not sure what might be going on.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like she might have aborted. did you find anything else? how is she feeling? Is she eating/drinking/pooing/peeing? Does she have a temperature?

If you're worried, get her some BoSE and maybe some water with electrolytes. It does sound like she aborted though, sorry. How much blood is there?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Darn it, she is drinking I took her out of the pen with the other does I already have. I will give her a Bose shot.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She has some red colored discharge. She is laying down now. Should I do anything for her or watch for anything? 
I am super bummed.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I don't have any useful advice. But I do want to extend my deepest sympathies for the loss of the unborn little ones.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

well, at this point she should be fine, but watch for her to be off her food and water. If you just got her its probably the stress of the move that caused it. Or she may have gotten badly rammed by the others.

There is a SLIGHT chance she has multiples, and if she does, she may have retained a baby. But don't count on it. Watch for a fever or excessive discharge, or even a fetus. I don't have much experience with aborting, so hopefully someone else can give you some tips. Scan the board here and in the illness section but I'm pretty sure the most you can do is just make sure she doesn't develop a temp or go off her food.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you know the breeding date? It sounds like she is aborting. If she is far into pregnancy then she should expel a fetus. If less far along they will reasorb the fetus. 
:hug: So sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Find out... if she has a cut on her tail or anywhere first.... clean her up and try to find the source... if it is from the Bum or vaginal...

If she is bleeding vaginally then ...she is aborting unfortunately.... there is nothing you can do but ...to make sure... she is still acting and eating normally .... :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, check carefully for cuts as Toth suggested. But aside from that it does sound like aborting. She might have more, darker and thicker blood for awhile. I had a doe abort this fall whom I had sold and then went and picked back up when she didn't work out for the new owner (and she had been re-bred). I gave her a course of LA200 and quarantined her in case it was something infectious like chlamydia. She could have gotten slammed by another goat as well.

Mine is due the end of June with more babies, so I would recommend a course of antibiotics anyways to keep everything clean and preserve her future re-productivity. If part of the cost of the doe was for the kids I would inform the breeder she had blood on her the DAY you picked her up and see if she offers you a partial refund as she obviously began aborting while still in the breeder's possession.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Would a round of penicilun for the next few days be enough antibiotics or should I go to the vet? I am new to all of this. I will go clean her up and take a better look. She is out in the pasture and munching like crazy on the oats growing. She is running and bucking around so she seems to be happy but I don't know her personality to well yet. She was just at a ADGA show last weekend so she has had some stress the last week. She was with the buck in March do you think I should be looking for a fetus she was about 2 months along. Sorry for all the questions I am new to this...
I traded her for a blue eyed Nigerian buck that one of my does kidded this year but she was supposed to be bred. so I will have to call the previous owner back and talk with her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I'd call the breeder for sure to let her know. She will give you further instructions. 
As for Pen G, it is given 5 days in a row & probiotics 8+hrs after.
You probably wont see a fetus at this point.
Anytime a bred doe bleeds before kidding it is a cause for concern.
These things happen, it's not your fault.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would use the Pen G. In case she did NOT abort, I have heard LA200 can harm a growing fetus.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I started her on penicillin and gave her some probiotics. She is eating normal and drinking water so I am just watching her to make sure she stays feeling good. We will pull blood in a week or so and run a pregnancy check on her again to see if she is or isn't pregnant anymore. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for her... :hug: ray:


----------

